# just got my AGR MC



## amamba (Dec 22, 2009)

Signed up for the AGR mastercard with the 16,000 points offer this month. Hubby also transferred over 10,000 of his starwood points to

AGR. We should have 26,000 points very soon (once they all clear!) I can't believe it took me so long to get this card.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Make sure you use it for as many things as you can - and more! I use mine for "luxuries" like food and gas, and almost everything else. I usually earn 1,000-2,000 AGR points *per month* without even setting foot on a train! 

And speaking of trains, most people know that you earn 2 points/$ for Amtrak purchases. But that is not just ticket purchases! It is *ANY* purchase coded "Amtrak"!  If you're traveling coach and have to buy your meal, use the card! If you buy a snack or anything from the cafe, use it. If you buy a wine tasting ticket or anything in the PPC, use it! These are *ALL* coded as Amtrak, and earn 2/$!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2009)

For DC locals, the MARC tickets bought from Amtrak QuikTrak machines are coded Amtrak as well, so I'm earning 2 points per dollar when I buy my MARC monthly pass now.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 22, 2009)

amamba said:


> I can't believe it took me so long to get this card.


Do you mean you can't believe you waited so long to apply for the card, or you can't believe it took Chase so long to process your application? If the latter, how long did the processing take?

Enjoy your free trips!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

frugalist said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it took me so long to get this card.
> ...


It took me a long time before I finally got smart and applied! :angry: I only applied for the card in the summer of 2008! (I hate to think of all the trips I missed getting! :angry: ) IIRC, it only took a few weeks to receive the card in the mail!


----------



## amamba (Dec 22, 2009)

frugalist said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it took me so long to get this card.
> ...


Can't believe it took me so long to apply. it took about a week from filling out the online app to getting the card in the mail - although I was surprised/concerned at first that after filling out the application I wasn't given an instant decision. It just said that they were reviewing the app and I would receive something in the mail. Luckily we both have fabulous credit so I wasn't too concerned.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 22, 2009)

amamba said:


> Can't believe it took me so long to apply. it took about a week from filling out the online app to getting the card in the mail - although I was surprised/concerned at first that after filling out the application I wasn't given an instant decision. It just said that they were reviewing the app and I would receive something in the mail. Luckily we both have fabulous credit so I wasn't too concerned.


I was similarly surprised the last time I applied for a Chase credit card. I also was approved, but perhaps now they're actually evaluating applications. In the same way, it took months this summer to refinance my house, while when we bought it in 2004 the application went through in a couple of days. I won't complain if the last couple of years have put the fear of God into them.


----------



## inspiration100 (Dec 23, 2009)

Where is the 16,000 points offer? Or is this another selected people offers? Also does the refer a friend bonus ever stop so much time after you apply for the card? Or can I do that in 2 years from now and still get the refer a friend points?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Where is the 16,000 points offer? Or is this another selected people offers? Also does the refer a friend bonus ever stop so much time after you apply for the card? Or can I do that in 2 years from now and still get the refer a friend points?


The 16K offer may be targeted - I don't know. I never got it, but I see 2 others in my household have the offer on their AGR accounts. AFAIK, the "Refer-A-Friend" offer is not affected by applying for the Card. I applied in the summer of 2008, and I've seen the offer last year and this year.


----------



## amamba (Dec 23, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Where is the 16,000 points offer? Or is this another selected people offers? Also does the refer a friend bonus ever stop so much time after you apply for the card? Or can I do that in 2 years from now and still get the refer a friend points?


I got the 16000 point offer as an email. Here is the link I used:

https://applynow.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/rende...&PROMO=DF01

Not sure if it will work for you, but hey, worth a try.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw the 16K offer when the other 2 in my household signed on to their AGR accounts. Right on the "home" page in the large box with the offers.


----------



## inspiration100 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dang, and I just signed up for 8,000 points lol. Oh well, time to get everyone else in the house a card.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 26, 2009)

I got the 16k offer. Sadly, since I am only 17 I can't apply. Even though I doubt they would give it to me anyway.


----------



## amamba (Dec 27, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I got the 16k offer. Sadly, since I am only 17 I can't apply. Even though I doubt they would give it to me anyway.


I got my first credit card at age 17. Have they changed rules about that?


----------



## transit54 (Dec 28, 2009)

amamba said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I got the 16k offer. Sadly, since I am only 17 I can't apply. Even though I doubt they would give it to me anyway.
> ...


I believe 18 is the minimum age.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 29, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


It appears that way. As soon as I enter my birthdate it pretty much locks me out of the application. Its to bad my birthday is only a couple months away, but the 16k offer expires 1/1/10. Although I'm not sure Chase would toss me a line of credit with 0 credit history :lol:


----------

